# Anyone has “Kong Wobbler Dog Toy” or that type of treat dispenser toy?



## Lin (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi all,

My puppy is 6 months old (an Australian Shepherd). He usually plays with other puppies/dogs around my apartment complex, but lately I haven’t seen those dog owners :[ I was buying him some refill bags and a bowl dish and came across a toy called Kong Wobbler Dog Toy. 

After seeing a video of one of the customers, I was eager to buy it and hopefully that will make my puppy more happy indoor and outdoor. I received it yesterday and was really excited! He only sniffed it and then ignored it completely !!! The other toys that I bought him before he usually does not pay much attention, then he will get really into the toys. But this one is different. 

So I am wondering if any other dog owners have this toy? If so, how long did it take your puppy/dog to take interest in it and learn how to use it? 

I only filled up with tiny bit of treats in it, so I don’t know if that might be the reason why he isn’t into it. Please let me know if there is any special treatment that needs to be done (like ice it or something? I read about it before other “kong” or something toys >< arg I need to re-read the information). 

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

Abe was not interested in it at all and i put hat down to having to put stuff in it that he wasn't interested in that much.
He is a meat boy through and through 

If i put liver treats in it he will play with it but to make it last more than a few minutes = a lot of liver treats = canon butt!

I play with it with him sometimes and that makes he much more interested.

You may also have to kind of help your dog learn what to do.
Abe is use to targeting things with his nose and paws because we train using those behaviors a lot.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Jubel has 2 treat dispensing toys that I alternate between for his evening meal and loves them. The busy buddy kibble nibble ball and a bob-a-lot. 

http://www.amazon.com/Premier-Busy-Buddy-Kibble-Nibble/dp/B001F0RRUA/ref=pd_sim_k_2
http://www.amazon.com/StarMark-Bob-...1?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1312309837&sr=1-1

When I first gave him the kibble nibble ball I did have to show him how to use it to get the food out by rolling it around myself. As soon as he saw the food coming out of it he was all over it. It took him a little bit of time to get 'good' at it but now he's a pro haha. I only got a bob-a-lot about 3 months ago but its very similar in principle so I didn't have to 'teach' him to use it. 

If your dog likes to chew make sure you are keeping a fairly good eye/ear on them to keep them from chewing and destroying the dispenser. Jubel seems to have picked up on the idea that if he starts to chew on either of the dispensers they are taken away so he rarely does that anymore, maybe if they are empty and I haven't removed it fast enough.

In the end it depends on how food motivated your dog is. Some dogs don't want to work for their food at all, some absolutely love it.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Our dogs have both a Kong Wobbler and a Kibble Ball. They initially didn't know what to do with them (how to get the food out) so I placed little bits of hot dog under the ball starting at the edge where they could easily get it to finally all the underneath where they have to roll it to get it and then phased out the hot dog entirely. Each learned how to use it in less than a day.


----------



## a7dk (Mar 30, 2011)

My dog has a tug-a-jug and a buster cube. I had to show him how to use each the first time, by rolling it around on the floor so he can see that kibble comes out, but I only had to show him once. Now he loves them both. For the record I also had to show him how to play tug with a rope. Silly dog.


----------



## iheartmarcus (Jul 27, 2011)

I have a Dogzilla treat ball (super cheap to buy at Wal-mart). At first Marcus wasn't interested in it at all. But then I started putting in kibbles instead of other treats and he started liking it a lot more since kibbles fall out really easily. I feed him his meals through it and it keeps him occupied for a bit. So I think the key is to get your dog to understand that rolling = food!

a7dk, how is the buster cube and tug-a-jug? I want to get more food dispensing toys to add variety. But I've heard the tug-a-jug is kind of hard for a dog to get so a lot of them don't like it? How did you teach your dog to use it?


----------



## a7dk (Mar 30, 2011)

iheartmarcus said:


> a7dk, how is the buster cube and tug-a-jug? I want to get more food dispensing toys to add variety. But I've heard the tug-a-jug is kind of hard for a dog to get so a lot of them don't like it? How did you teach your dog to use it?


Hobbes didn't have any trouble, and he's not any kind of genius dog . I just filled it with kibble, made him sit (as I usually do for meals) and let him watch while I knocked it over and then tugged on the rope until some food came out. He picked it up immediately. After he got used to it and started finishing his meals really quickly, I put some ping pong balls in there to up the challenge for him. After a couple of months he chewed right through the rope, but I found that with the ping pong balls in there it's still a challenge even without the rope! 

He also likes the buster cube, but I don't like it as much because I have wood floors and that thing makes SUCH A RACKET when he's bouncing it all over the place! As far as Hobbes is concerned, I'd say he likes them both equally and they present about an equal challenge, except for the fact that sometimes he gets the buster cube stuck under furniture and I have to retrieve it for him. For some reason that doesn't really happen with the tug-a-jug. Either way, after 20 minutes or so every single piece of kibble will be long gone. I think it's a good way to give him something to do for a few minutes, and also to prevent him from scarfing down his food too quickly.


----------



## Slacker101 (Aug 3, 2011)

My dog Jake loves the normal puppy kong. He has had it for a year now and that thing occupies his attention extremely well. He gets very ocd with the treats that are inside and trying to get them out. He even seems to like it when it's empty (although he may not realize it is in fact empty). We usually only give it to him as an in crate toy because it does get rather slimy and gross after being played with for a while. I have seen some dogs that have absolutely no interest in it what so ever.


----------



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

I have the Kong Wobbler and all of my dogs enjoy it. I also have treat/kibble dispensing balls that they also like. Heather and Sasha figured out the wobbler pretty quickly, but Moe has a very low frustration level, and he got frustrated with the toy before he could figure out how it worked, and took to hooking his tooth in the little dispensing hole and throwing the toy across the room. It took lots of time to teach Moe how it really worked, but once he figured it out, he loved it. The good thing about the Wobbler is that they can't really chew through it; with the treat dispensing balls, they are a softer plastic, so when Moe got frustrated with not getting the food out of them, he just chewed through the ball to get the food.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Haha I was in a hurry yesterday when I filled Jubel's bob-a-lot and forgot to open the hole in the side before giving it to him and went about fixing my own dinner while he rolled around the bob-a-lot and got his meal. Soon he came and sat at the gate to the kitchen and just watched me. I was a bit confused by this as he is not easily distracted from his food. Once I had my food ready I went out into the living room to eat on the couch, I kicked his bob-a-lot as I passed and heard the rattle of kibble so I knew it wasn't empty. Told him to go eat, he rolled it around, picked it up and tossed it a few times and nothing came out. At that point I picked it up and looked at it and saw I forgot to open it, "whoops, sorry Jubes here ya go" and he eagerly returned to the task.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

a7dk said:


> He also likes the buster cube, but I don't like it as much because I have wood floors and that thing makes SUCH A RACKET when he's bouncing it all over the place!


Mine quickly figured out that the tile floors aren't good for flipping the cube, so he tries to keep it contained on his bed. Better for our sanity as well!

We have the Everlasting Fun ball: http://www.amazon.com/StarMark-TCEF...HTYC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1312399723&sr=8-1

And the JW treat ball http://www.amazon.com/JW-Pet-Amaze-...MLHO/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1312399791&sr=8-3 
Though I think the diameter on ours is larger than that.

Both are among the longest lasting toys we have for him. He gets food out of them very easily, but mealtimes are a fun mental exercise when I have him keep returning the balls to me when they're empty, and giving him a little at a time.

Treat dispensing toys are probably my favorite things ever (and my dog's too!). I'm interested in trying out the Wobbler and the Bob-a-lot... Just worried that my dog would destroy them as they are NOT cheap!


----------



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

Canyx said:


> Mine quickly figured out that the tile floors aren't good for flipping the cube, so he tries to keep it contained on his bed. Better for our sanity as well!
> 
> We have the Everlasting Fun ball: http://www.amazon.com/StarMark-TCEF...HTYC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1312399723&sr=8-1
> 
> ...


I think it would be hard to destroy the wobbler. It is a hard plastic. Moe is a pretty aggressive chewer, and he hasn't harmed the wobbler once. In fact, he can't even get his mouth around it to chew on it if he wants to.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

The bob-a-lot is pretty tough, more so than the kibble nibble ball. I guess it depends on the dog, left alone with any toy for long Jubel will destroy it. But he won't start chewing on this food dispensing toys until they stop giving food. As long as I'm at least listening for the rattle of kibble I don't have an issue.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

I know I've mentioned this one on another thread, but I can't not mention it again! Kong Genius!!
Caeda is only 5 1/2-6months and she's got the extra large (right size for her kibbles). Except when we hand feed for training, she gets every meal out of this now. We've had it for about a month and she's figured out to grab it from the "fat end" to get her food out. Going to have to get her another one to join them together (which is something I LOVE about them). Caeda grumbles at it often when she's trying to coax food out  No gobbling!
To buy in the petstore here it was $23, and it was still worth it (although the next one WILL be ordered online for half of that). Only downside is that it gets manky REALLY quick (fur + dog spit eewwww), so it needs lots of washing and needs lots of time to dry before the next load of kibble. A pop bottle with kibble works too if you are sure to be able to supervise lol.


----------



## stevenham (Oct 7, 2010)

I use the Kong wobbler to feed my little guy every single meal. Not only does it slow down his eating, but it makes him work for his food. This is by far the best toy/product I've ever bought. He's very food motivated so I didn't need to use any special treats with the wobbler. Perhaps try to feed his him morning meal with the wobbler after a light exercise. My guess is that he'd be hungry enough to at least be interested. I first let him have it with the wobbler on his own. Obviously he went crazy. I knocked the wobbler over a few times and he seemed to understand the mechanics. For the first couple months he would knock the wobbler all over the house into the walls, chairs, couch. It took him around 30 minutes to finish his meal. I guess it took him a while to fully understand how it work. Now he just knocks over the wobbler with his paw and slowly rolls it around until kibbles come out of the hole. It only takes a few minutes to finish his meal, but he does get frustrated when the last few kibbles don't come out.


----------



## a7dk (Mar 30, 2011)

Greater Swiss said:


> I know I've mentioned this one on another thread, but I can't not mention it again! Kong Genius!!
> Caeda is only 5 1/2-6months and she's got the extra large (right size for her kibbles). Except when we hand feed for training, she gets every meal out of this now. We've had it for about a month and she's figured out to grab it from the "fat end" to get her food out. Going to have to get her another one to join them together (which is something I LOVE about them). Caeda grumbles at it often when she's trying to coax food out  No gobbling!
> To buy in the petstore here it was $23, and it was still worth it (although the next one WILL be ordered online for half of that). Only downside is that it gets manky REALLY quick (fur + dog spit eewwww), so it needs lots of washing and needs lots of time to dry before the next load of kibble. A pop bottle with kibble works too if you are sure to be able to supervise lol.


I followed your link to the amazon store, but the reviews stopped me in my tracks - many of them say the dog was able to chew it apart in minutes and that the quality is nothing like the original Kongs. What are your thoughts on this? My dog is not a destructive chewer, but he really enjoys his chewtoys and at 60 lbs is capable of doing some damage. He has never chewed through a kong, although he chewed through the rope of his tug-a-jug recently (although that took daily meals for at least 2-3 months).


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

a7dk said:


> I followed your link to the amazon store, but the reviews stopped me in my tracks - many of them say the dog was able to chew it apart in minutes and that the quality is nothing like the original Kongs. What are your thoughts on this? My dog is not a destructive chewer, but he really enjoys his chewtoys and at 60 lbs is capable of doing some damage. He has never chewed through a kong, although he chewed through the rope of his tug-a-jug recently (although that took daily meals for at least 2-3 months).


Well, Caeda is 40lbs (well, I picked her up recently, I'd say 50 actually), at almost 6 months. She can chew pretty destructively, but doesn't often, she just goes through bully sticks fairly quick, she can do damage when she wants to though. In a month I can't say she has done any real damage to the Kong, despite teething. She doesn't seem to treat it like a chew toy, so I guess she wouldn't be a great representation (and that might change....we do inspect often though). I guess a heavily destructive chewer could cause issues. If we start having problems I'll absolutely mention it on here so people know.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

I have tried a large variety of interactive toys and have found the ones made of really hard plastic (such as the wobbler and jug) don't even get a second sniff in my house. 

Premier makes a lot of good interactive toys. They are made of really durable material but seems to be a bit softer than the Wobbler. The best purchase I ever made was for the Premier Busy Buddy Bouncing Bone. It has hard nylon ends and a softer rubber ball in the center. You screw on rawhide treats to keep them busy. There was a time when I thought nothing I bought would ever last because my two boys are very hard chewers. However, I've had this particular product for 3 years! Its great and they still love it. however, you do have to purchase the specific rawhide rings for it.

Check out the other products in the Busy Buddy line. My ABPT was able to chew through some of them, but it took him awhile and overall I was impressed. The only product I wouldn't recommend is the Bristle Bone as after substantial chewing it splintered and left very sharp edges.


----------



## a7dk (Mar 30, 2011)

Greater Swiss said:


> Well, Caeda is 40lbs (well, I picked her up recently, I'd say 50 actually), at almost 6 months. She can chew pretty destructively, but doesn't often, she just goes through bully sticks fairly quick, she can do damage when she wants to though. In a month I can't say she has done any real damage to the Kong, despite teething. She doesn't seem to treat it like a chew toy, so I guess she wouldn't be a great representation (and that might change....we do inspect often though). I guess a heavily destructive chewer could cause issues. If we start having problems I'll absolutely mention it on here so people know.


Based on your experience I think I'll give it a try - thanks!


----------



## jkliveng (Jul 7, 2011)

+two said:


> I have tried a large variety of interactive toys and have found the ones made of really hard plastic (such as the wobbler and jug) don't even get a second sniff in my house.
> 
> Premier makes a lot of good interactive toys. They are made of really durable material but seems to be a bit softer than the Wobbler. The best purchase I ever made was for the Premier Busy Buddy Bouncing Bone. It has hard nylon ends and a softer rubber ball in the center. You screw on rawhide treats to keep them busy. There was a time when I thought nothing I bought would ever last because my two boys are very hard chewers. However, I've had this particular product for 3 years! Its great and they still love it. however, you do have to purchase the specific rawhide rings for it.


I have that bouncing bone, and the treats just seem way too easy to get to and eat. The bone is so hard/heavy no one wants to play with it afterwards  I have told people I didn't recommend it but I am glad your boys like it. Do they play with it after the treat is gone?

edit: just went and got it to check it out, looks like he has put a few bite marks in it at some point. just seems so hard for his mouth!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

a7dk said:


> I followed your link to the amazon store, but the reviews stopped me in my tracks - many of them say the dog was able to chew it apart in minutes and that the quality is nothing like the original Kongs. What are your thoughts on this? My dog is not a destructive chewer, but he really enjoys his chewtoys and at 60 lbs is capable of doing some damage. He has never chewed through a kong, although he chewed through the rope of his tug-a-jug recently (although that took daily meals for at least 2-3 months).


When I saw that the Kong Genius had a neck I knew it was a no go for us! I'm pretty sure Soro could sheer through a brick as long as it had some sort of grab-able protrusion.
But it's like what Greater Swiss said in the next post: Her dog doesn't treat it like a chew toy. My dog treats EVERYTHING like a chew toy so virtually only round objects (+kongs) survive in our household!


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

+two said:


> I have tried a large variety of interactive toys and have found the ones made of really hard plastic (such as the wobbler and jug) don't even get a second sniff in my house.
> 
> Premier makes a lot of good interactive toys. They are made of really durable material but seems to be a bit softer than the Wobbler. The best purchase I ever made was for the Premier Busy Buddy Bouncing Bone. It has hard nylon ends and a softer rubber ball in the center. You screw on rawhide treats to keep them busy. There was a time when I thought nothing I bought would ever last because my two boys are very hard chewers. However, I've had this particular product for 3 years! Its great and they still love it. however, you do have to purchase the specific rawhide rings for it.
> 
> Check out the other products in the Busy Buddy line. My ABPT was able to chew through some of them, but it took him awhile and overall I was impressed. The only product I wouldn't recommend is the Bristle Bone as after substantial chewing it splintered and left very sharp edges.


Jubel has a busy buddy bouncing bone too and loves to get the 'gnawhide' dics off it. Admittedly as another poster mentioned it goes pretty quick and he doesn't have too much interest in it once the gnawhide is gone but I find it great for a doggie distraction in classes while not interacting with the dogs and listening to the instructor.


----------



## Lin (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi,

Thank you very much all for sharing your experience, product reviews, and tips!

I followed the advice of helping my puppy at first to show him how it is done. Now he is really good at it! I showed him at least 5 or 6 times (silly dog? LOL). But I am really happy that he got it in the end! 

At first I broke the treats into smaller pieces, so he could get it out easier as a beginner (half of a dime size). Now I just leave the regular size treat in there (size of a dime). He is able to get a treat out every single time he rolls it! I only let him get like 6 or 7 treats out for now before I take it away because I don't know how long I should let him play with it or how much treat I should give it to him. 

After reading some of the responses in this thread, it seems like I am supposed to let him play till he gets all treat out? *How much food/treat do you put in there? How long should I let him play (I guess that kind of depends on how much treat I put in there)?*

I read all the replies today, and I saw some of you mentioned using food (I apologize for not quoting the names, but I do appreciate all the help ), so I started putting a mix of treat (1/7 of the amount) and the rest 6/7 is his regular food. His food pieces are smaller than the treats (1/2 of a dime size), so some of the pieces fall out really easily . But every now and then he has to work for his food and he is totally enjoying it!!! 

Thanks again!


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

We feed Sydney in a Star Mark Bob-a-Lot toy. It holds up to 3 cups of food (which is WAY more than we ever feed) and has two adjustable spots to change the difficulty and accommodate bigger and smaller kibble. I know you already bought something else, but I just thought I'd mention it. Also, I started with treats too, because it's easier for them to have the incentive to figure out how the toy works, but now we feed her normal food in their and she enjoys it.

This was the first day she figured out how it worked, so it's on easy. But now I adjust it so only one treat can drop out at a time so it takes her much longer to get it all out.


----------



## Lin (Mar 30, 2011)

Sydney is adorable! (Your avatar picture is funny! Sydney ?) Much smarter than my Bear LOL. Mine didn't figure out till the 5th day >_> (well, I only gave 1-2 attempts at first because he wasn't very into it). 

I LOVE product suggestions, especially with reviews/feedback. I am really thankful for the video and suggestion! I only looked checked through the reviews on Kong Wobbler so I tried that out. I wish Kong Wobbler had ability to adjust the hole size. I will buy a Star Mark Bob-a-Lot next time I buy things for my Bear


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Lin said:


> Sydney is adorable! (Your avatar picture is funny! Sydney ?) Much smarter than my Bear LOL. Mine didn't figure out till the 5th day >_> (well, I only gave 1-2 attempts at first because he wasn't very into it).


Haha, no, she's actually much stupider and more cowardly, it seems. We had that toy for like 8 months before she finally took to it. She was afraid of the rollback for the longest time. I was actually thinking about giving it away, lol. Yeah, the avatar is Sydney making a crazy face, lol.

I really am happy with the bob-a-lot, but my only complaint is that it's pretty much impossible to wash it. The only openings are a small hole in the top (the lid comes off and there is an area where you can change the size of a hole inside, so you don't have access inside the top except for the hole) and the hope the treats come out of. I wish it unscrewed in the middle or something, but I guess that would make it less durable for the larger dogs it seems to be made for. As it is, I would be concerned about it not drying properly on the inside if I ever tried to clean it.

Now they make a small version, but when I got it only the original existed (which is the size in the vid).


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

haha Kafka Sydney is so cute and gental with the bob-a-lot it hardly even left it's orginal position. Is she still that gental with it? Jubel keeps his in near constant rolling and if he rolls it into a corner or just doesn't like where he's ended up he picks it up by the cap on top and runs someplace else and drops it. Big thud and rolls some more. To be fair Jubel had a busy buddy kibble nibble first so he already understood the idea of rolling to get food, but he was never really gental with the kibble nibble either. He's just a rough boy.

I've had my share of wishes I could open it up all the way to clean it but as you said it'd probably lose it's durability if you could. For Jubel I need that durability, he's rather destructive given the chance.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

dagwall said:


> haha Kafka Sydney is so cute and gental with the bob-a-lot it hardly even left it's orginal position. Is she still that gental with it? Jubel keeps his in near constant rolling and if he rolls it into a corner or just doesn't like where he's ended up he picks it up by the cap on top and runs someplace else and drops it. Big thud and rolls some more. To be fair Jubel had a busy buddy kibble nibble first so he already understood the idea of rolling to get food, but he was never really gental with the kibble nibble either. He's just a rough boy.


No, she's not gentle with it AT ALL anymore, lol. Sometimes she'll bang it into walls or push it so hard the top bangs on the floor. My boyfriend is NOT fond of this toy, lol, but she likes it a lot. It usually ends up in a different room than where I initially gave it to her by the time she's done, lol. She's just now figuring out how to maneuver it away from a wall instead of continually hitting it against the wall, so we're thankful for that, lol. I need to make a follow-up video to this one to show how much more aggressive she is with it now that she has the hang of it. When the video was taken she had just gotten over her fear of getting hit in the face with it.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

haha Jubel could be getting smacked in the face by just about anything and think it was great if he was getting food for it. Rough and tough boy who just LOVES food. I think I have video of Jubel with his kibble nibble ball and can make one with his bob-a-lot but then I'd need to make a youtube account I think.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Got video and an youtube account. First video was a little fuzzy I think because I started focuses on the bob-a-lot and the camera never refocus, stopped and started again and it looked better.











and older video with his kibble nibble ball


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

It's interesting to see how they play with it differently. Sydney doesn't really try to roll it like he does, but instead sort of flicks it with her nose so it rolls back and forth and drops food. Which is why she often bangs it into things instead of just turning around and rolling it the other way. She also, of course, is way too small it pick it up like he does.  I'd post a more recent video but my camera just somehow malfunctioned and won't read my memory card.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

I kinda wonder if he would have played with the bob-a-lot differently if he hadn't had prior experience with the kibble nibble ball that HAS to be rolled. What I find really funny about the bob-a-lot is the majority of the time when I pick it back up when he's done the hole in the side is wide open... I never give it to him fully open.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

dagwall said:


> I kinda wonder if he would have played with the bob-a-lot differently if he hadn't had prior experience with the kibble nibble ball that HAS to be rolled. What I find really funny about the bob-a-lot is the majority of the time when I pick it back up when he's done the hole in the side is wide open... I never give it to him fully open.


Yeah probably. The only treat toys Sydney had before this one were a Kong and this one I got at Big Lots that was shaped like a dumbbell and had a hole in the center and one on each end. She rolled that one a little but mostly licked the kibbles out of it. Unfortunately I left that at a relative's house a while back by accident and I imagine their dogs destroyed it, because I never heard back about it, lol.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Here's her with it this morning. I like how she just lays down and stares at it at the end. She always has trouble getting those last few out.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

I just ordered one! I'm excited to see how Soro will react to it, though he generally does very well with treat dispensing toys. Sydney looks like a pro!


----------



## hippychick253 (Feb 14, 2012)

My dogs love their Kong Wobbler, worked it out straight away, but the only downside is you can't vary the hole size....I use large and small treats, the larger ones in an attempt to stop the smaller ones coming out too quickly!

It's very durable and too big to be chewed by my chewing Staffie-x.

But much better by far is the Buster Cube, it's only downside is the noise it makes on my wooden floors....but the dogs love it, and it takes them much longer to get the treats out )


----------



## a7dk (Mar 30, 2011)

hippychick253 said:


> My dogs love their Kong Wobbler, worked it out straight away, but the only downside is you can't vary the hole size....I use large and small treats, the larger ones in an attempt to stop the smaller ones coming out too quickly!
> 
> It's very durable and too big to be chewed by my chewing Staffie-x.
> 
> But much better by far is the *Buster Cube, it's only downside is the noise it makes on my wooden floors.*...but the dogs love it, and it takes them much longer to get the treats out )


I rarely ever give Hobbes his buster cube anymore, because the racket it makes on the floors is just too much to take. You must have a lot of patience!


----------

